# welcome home



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

OK about over a year ago, USMCMP5811 said he owed me a welcome home beer. well let me tell you he is a man of his word! nothing says welcome home like lots of beer and a lap dance!

THANKS BROTHER! \\/ :t:


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Haha I worry about you two! Glad to see you're back Jake!


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Welcome Home EOD! 
So the Devil Dog treated you right huh pal? I'm not surprised...
I can imagine that night has some stories to be heard..
:alcoholi:


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Case of the crabs and it would have been a real welcome home party



EOD1 said:


> OK about over a year ago, USMCMP5811 said he owed me a welcome home beer. well let me tell you he is a man of his word! nothing says welcome home like lots of beer and a lap dance!
> 
> THANKS BROTHER! \\/ :t:


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2006)

this post is useless without PICTURES......... hahaaaa


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Good call Ken...I'm a live wire I tell ya!

But you two....OH BOY I can only imagine the stories! Regardless I hope you both had a good time and whatnot...Juicy-juice is AWESOME for hangovers....


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

oh yeah perfect gentlemen!


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

my head was ok, i woke up dry heaving @ 0619


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Nice!


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

USMCMP5811 said:


> :lol: Man, Be glad I didn't break out the Prairy Fire, Lighter Fluid, or Jeager-Bomb shots. :yes:


oh i might have been ok if u dropped jeager bombs. jeager fixes everything, got a cold, shot of jeager, cut ur hand jeager... upset stomach... yup Jeager!int:


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

exactly! "vitamin M" is the official medication, jager is the unofficial medication!


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

we need to go shooting next. i miss the 3 indoor ranges i had w/ in 6 miles of my house in VA.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

USMCMP5811 said:


> You got a good Idea there brother, I might actualy have some compition finaly, but you gota at least use a 22. a 1lb block of C-4 or a claymore does not count as marksmenship on an individual target in my book, now an area target is another matter. :woot:
> 
> Hmmmmm.......the ABC's of shooting.
> 
> *A*mmo, then *B*oobies, then a *C*ouple of shots of Jeager. :moon:


 <----Looks like a BUTT to me...:doctor:


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

fair enough


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

yeah but we need to do a tac range. u find me a demo range, and some bang, & i'll show u fun with shaped charges & breaching!!! I'll bring the jager!

if u could find a paw print emiticon that would work, of course u and I would be the only one who knows what it means!


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

did you 2 see a naked lady with a pawprint??? (again it's the DT in me coming out)


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Hahaha.....ohhhhhhh boy. I can't even find words to describe what I'm thinking right now!


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

ken, what did u think of the 40 lb shot?


----------

